# Merry xmas and a happy 2010 to you all !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im wishing you all a very merry xmas and fantastic 2010 i really hope all your dreams 
will come true lots of love ebonie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ho ho ho merry crimbo everyone

emma happy crimbo to you all lots of love from us in the ellard house


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours. Hope you have a lovely time and may 2010 be a good one


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

merry christmas to you all and a happy new year. hope all our dreams come true.
thank you all for being such good friends. xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

merry christmas all,see you at the next meet


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas everybody! Wishing you all the very best


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone and I hope 2010 will be a great year for us all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A very merry christmas to all, not long in from midnight mass and going to have a toddy and get to bed!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad im not only one still up! im knackered tho so off to bed for me too... have a lovely day all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so are we all half a stone heavier now?

hope everyone had fun


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Absolutely!!!  I'm going to have to start my New Year Resolution early (TOMORROW!!!)  
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not getting on scales till new year ...ive got a cuboard full of rubbish still


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone.  Hope you all had a lovely christmas. I had a great time and was spoilt. WE had loads of pressies and have been so busy.  Hope santa brought lots for you all. I have managed to put on 5 pounds so far and still got loads to eat.  Diet will restart in new year!  Thank goodness i lost a few pounds before xmas.


----------

